# Bolens 1225



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I just went to look at a 1225 tonight. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to buy it. The engine is out of it and torn apart right now. It's got a bent governor shaft that needs to be replaced. Everything is there and looks real good. This tractor has a hydrolic lift on it. I've never really payed much attention to the 1225's because I'm not that interested in the hydrostatic drive. It looks to me like the hydrolic lift came standard on these. Is this correct?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure hydraulic lift was standard equipment on all hydrostatic units. The nice thing about the 1225 is the wisconsin tra-12d engine rather than the tecumseh in the 1220 which was the 6spd version. The 1225 also has the locking hub on the l/r wheel like the gear models.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, I like those Wisconsin engines. I just prefer the gear jammers. Oh well, I should know tomorrow if I'm getting it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Aguysmiley
You already have what, 3 or 4 gear jobs? Try something a little different! You know variety is the spice of life!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

What can I say? I'm a creature of habit. Besides, if I buy it then I'll have to get three more like it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

So what's your point??!!! You say that like it's a bad thing!!!
:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well I certainly wouldn't have a problem with owning more, but I'm looking at a big move in my near future. I was pretty sure we'd be able to do it in two trips. If I buy this one...I don't know. Maybe I can squeeze one of them on the trailer with my car. Any more after this one will require a third trip for sure.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

How's the new place, bigger? Room for 20 like George?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know. Haven't found a place yet. My girlfriend is getting a promotion which involves moving. We're waiting to see what happens first.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well good luck! I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, I brought it home today. I just couldn't find it in me to say no. $125 and it came with ag tires, 42" deck, and a professionaly rebuilt starter/generator. I believe once I have the governor fixed it should run and drive. I'll try to get some pics this weekend. Planning on buying a digital camera.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sure is contagious! So where are you now? 4? 5?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds like a good deal to me. :thumbsup: 

Have fun, and remember to think responsibly when determining
if and when to buy another tractor.
:lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

This one makes five. I think I'm going to cut down on the "hoarding" for a while, and try to get some of them up and running. By the way, anybody know how to disengage an eaton 10 so you can push it?. I can't find anything in my books, and I don't see anything on the tractor.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

I have no idea how to disengage a hydro. I am a gear guy myself. I am glad to see you bought it. So what is an extra trip? What do you mean by bent governor shaft? Is that the shaft that is pressed into the block?
Mark


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's the shaft that goes into the crankcase. There's a metal tab on the inside of the shaft that rides against the flyweights. Well, the screw that holds that tab on is broke, and that shaft is bent inside of the case. It really shouldn't be that difficult to fix, as long as I can still get parts.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
Try Bob Fenn at www.bolensman.com he should have the shaft and be able to answer any questions about the tranny.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

:ditto: To sixchows recommendation of Bob Fenn.
He has been a tremendous help to me with my 1250 project.
The guy really knows Bolens tractors :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
Thought maybe you could use this


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool. Thanks for the advise guys. So far I've had good luck getting wisconsin parts from a local farm and lawn place. I've got some parts on order with them for my 8 horse right now. I'm going to check with them on the parts for the 12 horse tomorrow.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
Here's figure W-11 as described on the page above


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Yep, I was getting ready to ask for that information there. Thanks!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Let me know if you need any more pages


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well we finally moved last week. I'm back in the country again. Found a nice place with an awesome garage. As soon as we got the U-haul unloaded, I disappeared in the garage. 

I spent a fair amount of time getting things set up and organized, but got tired of that after a while. So I said the heck with it and started working on the 1225. I have the engine back together and almost ready to run. 

My truck has developed a noise in the valvetrain, so I have to attend to that now. I should have the truck fixed tonight. The 1225 should be up and going sometime tomorrow if everything goes alright.

I'm not going to be able to paint it yet like I had planned. That's going to have to wait. I just want to get it ready for snow. Hopefully it will do a decent job with the blade on the front. I'm not expecting a lot of snow down here.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still in southern Indiana? Glad to hear you are safely moved in, sorry to hear the truck is acting up. Machines are like mistresses, they always need attention.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great :thumbsup: sorry to here about your truck though hopefully it isn't to much wrong with it.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I've moved from the north part of the state. It's about a five hour drive.

The truck upsets me for two reasons. First of all, it's my truck and I hate working on my truck. I've been this way with all my trucks.
Second, I just put a new long-block in this truck last winter. It appears to have a defective lifter.

I got the parts for the truck this afternoon, but decided not to work on it tonight. Instead, I worked on the tractor. Got it running and drove it around a little bit. The carb needs some attention, and I have random noises coming from unknown locations. Somebody has put the wrong spring on the governor, so that doesn't work right. This could be what caused all the problems in the first place. Overall though, it seems to be in good shape.

I'll work on the truck tomorrow.:argh:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

_Originally posted by aguysmiley_
*” I got the parts for the truck this afternoon, but decided not to work on it tonight. Instead, I worked on the tractor.”*

At-a-Boy :thumbsup:


----------

